# Got myself another Glock



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I bought this G48 two days ago...gonna take it to the range in the morning. I like how the G48 feels in the hand.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had one in early 2020. I LOVE the way it felt in the hand. But, I had a bit of an unusual problem. And, I mentioned it before...Somehow - the combination of the thin griip AND the Glock grip angle gave me wrist pain.

After my first range trip with the gun, my wrist was hurting for days. I started carrying the gun, and aftera time, I noticed that I could feel fine... Grand the gun and hold it in a standing position, my writs would hurt.

I put the gun down for several weeks... To let whatever was bugging me "heal." Then, tried again after feeling fine for weeks. Well, it happened again...

I finally had to sell the Glock 48, even though I liked the gun. I then got a Gen 5 Glock 19 a few months later. LOVE it. I am fine - no pain. The wider double stacks don't seem to bother me. It is now my carry gun, as it replaced the HK P2000 I carried for 6 years straight.

I have a similar pain problem with my new 4" M&P Shield. I had a M&P Shield already. With the 7 round mag, I am fine. I have never used the 8 round mags in that original Shield.

But wIth this new 4" Shield that I got a few weeks ago, I have been using the 8 round mags. And, I discovered that I get pain in the knuckle joint of my last finger, on my right hand WHEN I use the 8 round mag. No problem with the 7 round mag. It's something about the place the mag ends compared to my hand.

How crazy is that?

So, my original point. The Glock 48 is awesome. I wish I could have kept it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> I had one in early 2020. I LOVE the way it felt in the hand. But, I had a bit of an unusual problem. And, I mentioned it before...Somehow - the combination of the thin griip AND the Glock grip angle gave me wrist pain.
> 
> After my first range trip with the gun, my wrist was hurting for days. I started carrying the gun, and aftera time, I noticed that I could feel fine... Grand the gun and hold it in a standing position, my writs would hurt.
> 
> ...


I don't seem to have issues with any pain in my hands, but I do have some issues with "shaky" hands. It didn't happen today at all, but I might have it the next time I go to the range shooting handguns. I don't understand this, but I get it from time to time.

The Glock shot excellent for me, and from 12 yards, I could keep a steady cadence going and keep them all in a 4" circle...good enough for government work. I will be replacing those standard Glock sights though. I am spoiled with the night sights I have on others.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have tremors in my left hand. I have a childhood injury in my left hand, and it shakes a bit. I also take asthma medicine. I have noticed that the tremor is less in my left hand, usually, if I go shoot after 2pm. If I go when they open at 10am, I am wasting my time.

The tremor is getting worse as I get older. I am a better shot now than I was in my 20s, but the tremor is worse. I wish I had my skill back when I was in my 20s. 

Anyway, I do miss the G48 I had.


----------



## Johwar (Dec 31, 2020)

berettatoter said:


> I bought this G48 two days ago...gonna take it to the range in the morning. I like how the G48 feels in the hand.


Think you’ll really like it.


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

Shipwreck said:


> I had one in early 2020. I LOVE the way it felt in the hand. But, I had a bit of an unusual problem. And, I mentioned it before...Somehow - the combination of the thin griip AND the Glock grip angle gave me wrist pain.
> 
> After my first range trip with the gun, my wrist was hurting for days. I started carrying the gun, and aftera time, I noticed that I could feel fine... Grand the gun and hold it in a standing position, my writs would hurt.
> 
> ...





Shipwreck said:


> I had one in early 2020. I LOVE the way it felt in the hand. But, I had a bit of an unusual problem. And, I mentioned it before...Somehow - the combination of the thin griip AND the Glock grip angle gave me wrist pain.
> 
> After my first range trip with the gun, my wrist was hurting for days. I started carrying the gun, and aftera time, I noticed that I could feel fine... Grand the gun and hold it in a standing position, my writs would hurt.
> 
> ...





berettatoter said:


> I bought this G48 two days ago...gonna take it to the range in the morning. I like how the G48
> 
> 
> berettatoter said:
> ...


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

My daughter has been shooting with my G-19, but complains about the grip being to fat maybe the G-48 would be right for her. Time for her own anyway. Might as well own a single stack anyway, being in California and all.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> I bought this G48 two days ago...gonna take it to the range in the morning. I like how the G48 feels in the hand.


Congrats on the new piece BT!
Hope it fills the spot you bought it for. The cool thing is, once you establish the point of aim, point of impact, it is just like any Glock.
Shitty thing is that ammo is rare and quite expensive. Sometimes loading a magazine costs more than buying an OEM or equivalent magazine. I anticipate this will be SOP for a bit.
Enjoy it and report back on the range report.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Donel said:


> My daughter has been shooting with my G-19, but complains about the grip being to fat maybe the G-48 would be right for her. Time for her own anyway. Might as well own a single stack anyway, being in California and all.


Honestly, the grip on the G43X & G48 are described as being thinner than the G19, but fatter than the G43...I would say that is about right, comparing it to my G19 Gen 4.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Goldwing said:


> Congrats on the new piece BT!
> Hope it fills the spot you bought it for. The cool thing is, once you establish the point of aim, point of impact, it is just like any Glock.
> Shitty thing is that ammo is rare and quite expensive. Sometimes loading a magazine costs more than buying an OEM or equivalent magazine. I anticipate this will be SOP for a bit.
> Enjoy it and report back on the range report.


Well, the range report is kinda short actually. I did all my shooting from 12 yards, and keeping about a 1.5 second cadence, I was able to keep all rounds withing a 4" circle. This is all I expect, considering the fact that I am no "bullseye" shooting with a handgun, and also it's defensive nature use.

It ran every bullet profile I shot through it, which was 4 different bullet profiles, and three different weights. Problem is, I only ran 60 rounds through it, due to not wanting to shoot up more than I can replace the next day. Ammo crap really sucks.

The gun fits me well, and fills my XTRA large hand, without feeling "smallish" like my G42 does. I will admit though, I don't have a trigger pull gauge, but I am betting this trigger is more like 6.5 to 7 pounds, instead of the normal 5.5 pounds. It is most certainly stiffer than my Gen 4 G19, or my G42.

I want to get a set of night sights ordered for it.


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

Honestly that's a nice gun take care of it.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Well, the range report is kinda short actually. I did all my shooting from 12 yards, and keeping about a 1.5 second cadence, I was able to keep all rounds withing a 4" circle. This is all I expect, considering the fact that I am no "bullseye" shooting with a handgun, and also it's defensive nature use.
> 
> It ran every bullet profile I shot through it, which was 4 different bullet profiles, and three different weights. Problem is, I only ran 60 rounds through it, due to not wanting to shoot up more than I can replace the next day. Ammo crap really sucks.
> 
> ...


In normal times I would advise running a bunch of range ammo through it, but with things being what they are, maybe a $.25 trigger job is the best option. (polishing up contact surfaces on trigger parts)


----------

